# England Premier league 11-14 May



## OddsPoster (May 8, 2013)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
08 May 21:45 Chelsea FC - Tottenham Hotspur 1.95 3.60 4.00 +199  
11 May 14:45 Aston Villa - Chelsea FC 4.60 3.60 1.83 +192  
12 May 15:30 Stoke City - Tottenham Hotspur 4.00 3.45 2.00 +184  
12 May 17:00 Norwich City - West Bromwich Albion 2.20 3.40 3.40 +185  
12 May 17:00 Sunderland AFC - Southampton FC 2.70 3.25 2.75 +182  
12 May 17:00 Fulham FC - Liverpool FC 3.75 3.50 2.05 +188  
12 May 17:00 Everton FC - West Ham United 1.53 4.00 7.20 +186  
12 May 17:00 Queens Park Rangers - Newcastle United 3.20 3.30 2.35 +180  
12 May 18:00 Manchester United - Swansea City 1.40 5.00 8.00 +190  
14 May 21:45 Arsenal FC - Wigan Athletic 1.37 5.00 9.00 +184  
14 May 22:00 Reading FC - Manchester City 7.50 4.40 1.47 +183


----------



## HowToBet (May 10, 2013)

ASTON VILLA – CHELSEA PREDICTIONS

Aston Villa host Chelsea in a game that still has meaning at the top and bottom of England Premiership.

Aston Villa and Randy Lerner have reaped the rewards for not having itchy trigger fingers and booting Paul Lambert during their poor run. The coach is well respected in the game and given the chance will benefit the club no end. Aston Villa are one of the form sides of the league and their run has given them breathing space in the relegation fight. With 5 wins, 1 draw and 2 defeats in the last eight match (18 scored, 10 conceded) Villa have hauled themselves to safety. Key to their success has been striker Christian Benteke (18 goals in 33) and US keeper Brad Guzan. Aston Villa sit in 13th with 10 wins, 10 draws and 16 defeats and are now 5 points clear of the drop zone with just 2 to play. Villa have doubts over Ciaran Clarke and Karim El Ahmedi while Chris Herd and Marc Albrighton are out for sure.

Chelsea are one of the form sides in the England Premiership and the much maligned Rafa Benitez was even handed the April manager of the month award! With a place in Europa League final secured Chelsea now seek to secure third. Five wins and 2 draws from the last seven is a fine return, they have it all in their own hands now due to denying Spurs a win in midweek. Chelsea go into the game in fine shape and with their large, quality squad can rotate with little effect.  Chelsea sit 3rd in the table with 20 wins, 9 draws and 7 losses and they have a 2 point advantage over Arsenal. Big problems going into this game in midfield for Benitez. Injuries are mounting up with Ryan Betrand out for sure while Eden Hazard, Victor Moses, Jon Obi Mikel and Marko Marin are all racing to be fit.

ASTON VILLA – CHELSEA BETTING TIPS

Really tough game this for Chelsea as Villa are in great form. I just feel that Aston Villa will be outclassed here and with a small squad they make start to creak a little having played with such intensity recently. Even with considerable problems in midfield Chelsea can start with Ramires, Lampard, David Luiz, Mata, Oscar and even Benayoun so no drop in class at all. Chelsea are playing with a purpose at the moment and with the likelyhood of a return for Mourinho a lot of players are playing for their Chelsea future. Chelsea are taken to win the match (1.86 Betsson) and secure the third place finish.


----------



## dice (May 31, 2013)

I got a chance to watch Chelsea at the stadium.


----------

